# 1971 Super Sport color option



## Sven (Mar 11, 2022)

Just a quick question.
Was the  paint option of Burgundy  on the Super Sport only offered in 1971?

Other forums suggest it was offered in 1972 as well on the Super Sport . Others suggest it was only offered on the Continental and Paramount series.

Thanks


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 11, 2022)

FWIW, the '72 consumer catalog does not list it as an option, but the catalogs were not always correct.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm pretty sure the SS was offered in Burgundy just for the 71 model year. I've never seen a 72 SS that color. Opaque seems like it was the hot thing in 72. A few other models were offered in Burgundy for another year or so, like the Conti, Suburban, Speedster, Breeze. The Paramount was usually offered any color Schwinn used.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Mar 12, 2022)

Where's Metacortex???
He normally answers these questions.....


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 12, 2022)

Nobody has heard from him in quite a while.  Hope he is OK.


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 12, 2022)

I have a friend that has a Conti in burgundy


----------



## juvela (Mar 12, 2022)

-----

owned a Sports Tourer in Burgundy, do not recall year however, IIIRC it was fitted with a T. A. chainset and the Campag Gran Turismo rear mech which would have made it a '71, IIRC!  😉

miss @Metcortex also  😦


-----


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 15, 2022)

There was a Burgundy Super Sport in the sale project area of BICAS (Bike Salvage) in Tucson when I left. (2 weeks ago)
Sorry, I didn't look at the serial #
Decals removed, janky seat, high end tires, all else OG. Ridable
$60


----------

